# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kurtuluş Savaşında da haindiler!..

## bozok

*Kurtuluş Savaşında da haindiler!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/06/2009* 



PKK’nın bugün ortalıkta zebililullaşan sürülerinin son numarası *“üanakkale’yi ortak savunduk, Kurtuluş Savaşında vardık”* dayatmalarıdır!.. Böyle yaparak memleketten parsel koparmayı umuyorlar!.. 

Tekrar edelim; üanakkale’de de, Kurtuluş’ta da PKK yoktur.. Vatan için silaha sarılan Anadolu’nun yiğit insanlarıdır söz konusu olanlar.. Bunların temel kimlikleri farklıdır, Türktür, Kürttür ve hatta Ermeni Yahudi olan da söz konusudur ve bu halk, sonra kimlikleri anayasa ile tarif edilmiş Türk Milletidir..

Hiçbiri PKK eşkıyası kanından, soyundan değildir... Bu millet emperyalizme karşı bayrak altında savaşırken, o zaman da işgalcilerin taşeronları belliydi... O zaman adları PKK değildi ama bugün PKK ne yapıyorsa, ne için taşeronsa o zaman da yapılan o idi...

Yani evet, Kurtuluş’ta PKK vardı bugün o malum vekil korosunun İmralı’dan aldıkları emir çerçevesinde söyledikleri gibi ama..
Türk Milletine karşı, emperyalizmin uşağı olarak, Türk askerine silah sıkarak vardılar...

İhanetin göbeğindeydiler o zaman da...


*İşte gerçek hikaye*

Diyor ki;* “Tıslayın bakalım zehirli dillerinizle tıslayın. Elin ateşiyle yanan mum tez söner”* yazar Gülsev Eyüboğlu İrhan... Kurtuluş Savaşı günlerini hatırlatarak, bugünün eşkıya sürüsünün sözcülerine sesleniyor..

*“Vatan toprakları kuzeyinden güneyine, doğusundan batısına Yedi Düvelin işgalleri altında inim inim inlerken,* *” demokratik “* *haklarınızı mı arıyordunuz? Onun için mi işgalcilerle omuz omuza, diz dize, el ele silahlanarak Türk Askeri Birliklerine saldırıyor, oluk oluk kan akıtıyordunuz?”* 

Onun kaleminden *“o günlerin ihanetlerini”* hatırlıyoruz..

*1-* İlk başkaldırı, teröristbaşı Ali Batı tarafından 11 Mayıs 1919 günü Midyat, Nusaybin ve ümerli çevrelerinde şeyhler ve İngilizlerin teşvikleriyle Midyat’ın güneyinde 500 silahlı teröristle 5. Tümene bağlı 6. Piyade Alayına saldırısıyla başladı.

Arabistan’da İngilizlere karşı savaşan Türk Ordusu çok ağır şartlarda çekilerek Diyarbakır’a gelmişti. Damat Ferit Hükümetinin baskısı üzerine dağıtılarak 15. Kolordu haline getirildi. Ordu Komutanı Ali İhsan Paşa da daha sonra İngilizlerin emriyle İstanbul’a geri çağrılarak tutuklandı ve Malta zindanlarına sürülenlere katıldı.

Güneydoğuda askeri kıtalarımız, mevcudu çok azaltılarak zayıf birlikler haline getirildi. Böylece müstakil Kürdistan zemini hazırlattırıldı.
2- 27 Eylül 1919 günü bu sefer Musa Bademlili, yobaz Hacı Halil ve Güzel üavuş denen üç teröristbaşı Konya’da Bozkır İlçesini 1000 silahlı teröristle işgal etti.. Onlarca askerimizi şehit ettiler.


*Osmanlı’da paşa olmuşlardı!..*
3- 6 Mart 1920’de Koçkiri kanlı terör olaylarını başlatan, Osmanlı Hamidiye Alaylarında görevli Kürt Mustafa Paşanın Haydar ve Alişan isimli iki oğluydu. Haydar, 1908 yılında İstanbul’da demokrasi adına kurulan *“Kürt Teali ve Teavün Cemiyeti”*nin İmranlı şube başkanı, kardeşi Alişan genel sekreteriydi. Osmanlı Türk Devletinde; Avrupa Devletlerinin demokratik hak baskılarıyla bu cemiyetle örgütlendiler, silahlandılar, çil çil İngiliz altınlarıyla ihya oldular.

Anadolu’nun batısında Yunanlılarla kanlı çarpışmalar, ölüm kalım savaşları devam ediyordu. Sakallı Nurettin Paşa’nın 5. Kafkas Tümeni ve diğer piyade alaylarının aylar süren çarpışmaları 17 Aralık 1921’de sona erdirildi.

*4-* 25 Mayıs 1920’de Siirt Kurtalan Garzan bölgesinde, Cemil Ceto isimli teröristbaşı, Baytiyari aşireti reisi, Hidranlı aşireti reisi teali cemiyeti üyesi ve Osmanlı döneminde Paşa olan Hüseyin’in destekleriyle *“müstakil Kürdistan”* hayali için 300 silahlı eli kanlı teröristiyle Türk Askeri Birliklerine saldırdı.

*5-* Güneydoğuyu işgal eden Fransızlarla işbirliği yapan Milli aşiretine mensup teröristler, Haziran 1920’de Siirt ve Tunceli bölgelerinde, Türk Askeri Birliklerine saldırdılar. 24 Ağustos 1920’de Fransızlardan aldıkları silah, mühimmat ve personel desteğiyle 2000 kişilik Fransız-Kürt terörist, Viranşehir’e girdiler. Tüm Devlet dairelerini yaktılar. TBMM tarafından görevlendirilen 5’inci Tümen, Diyarbakır-Urfa-Siverek hattında diğer Askeri Birlikler ve Türk aşiretlerle birlikte düşman kuvvetleriyle birlik olan bu hainleri 7-8 Eylül 1920’de bozguna uğrattı. Fransızlara sığınarak Suriye’ye kaçtılar.

*6-* 7 Ekim 1920’de Ovacık-Hozat-üemişgezek-Ali Boğazı-Yılandağı bölgelerinde köylere ilçelere ve Askeri Birliklerimize saldırdılar. 
Gördünüz mü *“Kurtuluşta biz de savaştık!”* diyenlerin marifetlerini...
Hepsi bu kadar da değildir... 

...

----------


## bozok

*Atatürk’ten özür dilemek* 


*11.06.2009* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TüRKLER ile Kürtler bin yıldır Anadolu’da birlikte yaşıyor. üerkesler, Lazlar, Boşnaklar, Arnavutlar, Araplar ve Gürcüler, Türkler ve Kürtlerden çok sonra Anadolu’ya geldiler.

Mesela üerkesler, 150 yıl önce Anadolu’ya geldikleri ve anadilleri üerkesçe olduğu halde, aralarında Türkçe bilmeyen tek kişi gösteremezsiniz.

Lazlar, Boşnaklar, Arnavutlar, Araplar, Gürcüler de öyle.

Hepsinin ana dili var, ama içlerinde Türkçe bilmeyen yok. Hiçbiri de ana dilde eğitime ihtiyaç duymuyor. Kendi kültürlerini özgürce yaşadıkları için, *“kültürel hak”* talebinde de bulunmuyorlar.

Türkler onları asimile mi etti? Asimilasyon politikası ile anadilde konuşmalarına ve kültürlerini özgürce yaşamalarına engel mi oldu?

Hayır.

Peki, ırkçı Kürtlere ne oluyor?

Kürtlerin büyük çoğunluğu, anadillerini unutmamalarına karşılık, bin yıldır birlikte yaşadıkları Türklerin dilini öğrendi de, ırkçı bir azınlık Türkçe öğrenmemek için niye ayak sürüyor?

Kimse aksini iddia etmesin.

Artniyetli ırkçı Kürtler, devletin gönderdiği öğretmenleri *“üocuklarımıza Türkçeyi öğretecek”* diye köylerine bile sokmadılar.

Türkçeyi öğrenseler asimile mi olacaklardı? Türkçe bilen Kürtler asimile mi oldu?

Doğu Anadolu’da dünyaya gelmiş, çocukluğu ve ilk gençlik yılları Doğu Anadolu’da geçmiş biri olarak, o bölgedeki Türklerin çoğu gibi ben de Kürtçe öğrendiğim halde, kimi Kürtler Türkçe öğrenmemek için neden o kadar direndiler?

Ben Kürtçe öğrenmekle asimile olmadığım gibi, onlar da Türkçe öğrenselerdi asla asimile olmayacaklardı.

Ama dış güçlerin emrinde ve maşası idiler, geleceğe yönelik ihanet planları vardı.

üünkü ırkçı ve hain Kürtlerin ırkçı ve hain çocukları ya da torunları idiler.

Yurtsever Kürtlerle, o ırkçı ve hain Kürtlerin yolu Milli Mücadele’den çok önce ayrılmıştı.

Yurtsever Kürtler, Türklerle birlikte üanakkale’de şehit olurken; ırkçı Kürtler Milli Mücadele sürecinde ve sonrasında da ihanet etmeye devam ettiler. 

*

IRKüI Kürtlerin beyni öylesine sulanmıştır ki Fransızca, İngilizce, Arapça öğrenir, ama Türkçe öğrenmezler.

üünkü onlara Türklerden ve Türkçeden nefret duygusu aşılanmıştır.

şeyh Sait’le birlikte 1925’te genç Cumhuriyet’e karşı ayaklanan ırkçı hanin Kürtlerin elebaşılarının çoğu Türkçe bilmiyordu. 

İstiklal Mahkemesi’nde tercüman aracılığıyla ifade vermişlerdi.

Kürt entelektüeli geçinen ve 1990’lı yıllarda HADEP milletvekilliği yapanlardan biri, Türkçe’yi cezaevindeyken zorunlu olarak öğrendiğini söylemişti.

Türkiye’de görev yapan yabancı diplomatlar bile Türkçeyi öğreniyor da, Türkiye’de doğup büyüyen Kürtler neden öğrenmiyor?

*

MİLLİ Mücadele’de bile Mustafa Kemal’e ve Türkler’e işte o ırkçı Kürtler ihanet ettiler.

Bugün *“Cumhuriyeti kuranlar ve yönetenler, üanakkale’de şehit düşenlere ihanet etti”* diyen ve sonra Atatürk’ten özür dileyenler de o ırkçı Kürtlerdir.

şükretsinler ki özür dileyebiliyorlar.

Atatürk sağ olsaydı, özür dilemeye bile vakitleri olmazdı. 

...

----------

